# EU-IMF deal condition on reform of bankruptcy law



## Brendan Burgess (1 Mar 2011)

The EU-IMF deal had a condition that  the bill to reform our bankruptcy laws must be published by Q1 2011. This will make it a priority for the new government. 

The LRC report is here

The Department of Justice will be writing this legislation over the coming months, so it's a good time to have your say on the subject. 

Brendan


----------

